# Should there be any moderation for the 'Fight Club' forum?



## aryayush (Feb 13, 2007)

Hello!
First of all, I am not starting this thread to advocate that members should be given the license to break all rules in the Fight Club forum. In fact, there is nothing personal in this topic. So, please do not say later that I want moderation to be removed here so that I am safe from being 'miserabled' in future. In fact, I think there should be moderation in this forum.
So, why did I start this topic? Well, when I and gx_saurav were miserabled for a few days in the topic 'I Hate Macs!!!', many people requested that there should be no moderation in this forum. I wanted to see how many people actually support that notion. So, please vote in the poll and post replies to let us know.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 13, 2007)

Moderation is a must. No room for any other thoughts.


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 13, 2007)

MOderation should be there, members must behave.


----------



## eddie (Feb 14, 2007)

"No moderation" vote from my side.
Quote from "Fight Club" description


> only the thick-skinned should enter


----------



## mediator (Feb 14, 2007)

I vote for "mild moderation"! Its normal in debates that people go off-topic, personal and start flaming each other. No one shud be banned or miserabled for such obvious and expected things. If things really start to deteriorate with no meaningful discussion then mods can just close the debate.

Everyone watches debates on TV news channels and Parliament. In parliament leaders not only get personal, but start throwing iron rods and chairs at each other. Thats the height of misery and the session is adjourned then!
So, Similar action shud be taken here only when necessary!

But what I see is people tend to initiate a debate in Non-Fight Club arenas and tend to get personal,start posting their philosophies and off-topic replies! If moderation is needed somewhere, then those areas are very much eligible!


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 14, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> Everyone watches debates on TV news channels and Parliament. In parliament leaders not only get personal, but start throwing iron rods and chairs at each other. Thats the height of misery and the session is adjourned then!
> So, Similar action shud be taken here only when necessary!


 
   reminds me of U.P & Patna parliament


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 14, 2007)

^^They throw mics not iron rods


----------



## mediator (Feb 14, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> reminds me of U.P & Patna parliament


For those leaders, a debate is not a debate until and unless some heavy weight stuff is thrown at each other and some muscle is shown!


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 14, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> Everyone watches debates on TV news channels and Parliament. In parliament leaders not only get personal, but start throwing iron rods and chairs at each other. Thats the height of misery and the session is adjourned then!



you are comparing the misbehaving polish1tians with digit members , no dude ppl here are not that bad.


----------



## mediator (Feb 14, 2007)

^^I wasn't comparing!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 14, 2007)

^^F-Club


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 14, 2007)

Moderation is necessary to prevent things getting personal and flammable levels. Arguments in normal debates are countered by reasons and logical replies, not by "You are stupid..", "You flunked in school.." and such personal and unwarranted personal comments instead of logic. This is not debate but logical fallacy called argumentum ad hominem, which means attacking a person's character or person to enrage him and discredit him in a debate. I see a lot of this happening here (no names) and I think if parliament of India inpires them to sink low, bad idols...real bad.

Moderation is necessary to contain this and preserve the integrity of the forum and the goal of this forum. Sometimes it seems to go overboard but well, nothing is prefect and no one can be too careful.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 14, 2007)

:dumbfounded:


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Feb 14, 2007)

what mods................


----------



## Pathik (Feb 15, 2007)

i think no moderate moderation shd be there...


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 15, 2007)

eddie said:
			
		

> "No moderation" vote from my side.
> Quote from "Fight Club" description



Well that wouldn't justify using personal and derogatory comments. I have more than a thick skin, bullet proof armory but then you can't withstand snipers with that..and so do a lot of other members. 

When someone says something like, "You are a toddler.", "Did your parents teach you this?", etc. it stops being a normal debates and turn towards a pathetically provoking personal attack when they have run out of logical arguments or find their position threatened. Its just like goons whipping out a gun when they can't wrestle hand to hand. In such situations its in best interests moderators intervene so that the fight doesn't go personal leading to bans.


----------



## mediator (Feb 15, 2007)

AS I stated "mild moderation" is justified as from "Feb 2006" we have started to experience "troll" from some members. They call themselves "experienced" in each of the threads and then post personal comments, off-topic replies, try to deviate the topic even after repeated requests for not to. Not to mention the threads when the person asks some question to get his problem solved and all these "trolls" answer is their philosophies. e.g I remember a person started a thread "Audio quality poorer in FC5 than SuSE
" and the troll replied by saying "If you go to a doctor and say, "Doctor I'm not feeling well", do you expect the doctor to find your problem without your explaining anything?" and never gave the solution or hinted at one.

These "trolls" have their ego so high that they don't even understand what insults are. Not agreeing to them also sounds like an insult to them. And then they start posting personal comments. I think such kinda trolls shudn't be tolerated outside of FIGHT CLUB.

Also, I wud like to vote for moderation in "PM" thing as some trolls start flame war and personal comments in mailboxes after losing a debate! How pathetic can one get? 

*If anyone wanna see the nature of such trolls then he can PM me to see their extreme state of misery!*


----------



## Pathik (Feb 15, 2007)

wat kind?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 15, 2007)

Intelligent one


----------



## aryayush (Feb 16, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> Also, I wud like to vote for moderation in "PM" thing as some trolls start flame war and personal comments in mailboxes after losing a debate! How pathetic can one get?


I do not know about vBulletin but on InvisionBoard, it is possible to track personal messages. But I think it is highly impolite to track others' "private" messages. I wouldn't want someone to moderate my PMs.
mediator, if someone is irritating you with stupid PMs, stop replying. I am sure they will stop messaging you.


----------



## prasad_den (Feb 16, 2007)

I support mild moderation... Personal attacks and abuses should be a strict No-No..!! Justifying your argument with logic is one thing, justifying it with abuses is something else..!!


----------



## lalam (Feb 16, 2007)

Without moderation things would go crazy here afterall what is this place call FIGHTCLUB!!!!!! Yikes!


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 16, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> I do not know about vBulletin but on InvisionBoard, it is possible to track personal messages. But I think it is highly impolite to track others' "private" messages. I wouldn't want someone to moderate my PMs.
> mediator, if someone is irritating you with stupid PMs, stop replying. I am sure they will stop messaging you.



Tracking messages could be done so that we know if our message has been read or not. Its possible both in IPB and vBulletin, in vB it is called 'read reply receipt'. And if PMs really offend someone it is quite easy to block them using Buddy/Ignore lists instead of whining here and there. It is better to carry an argument in a PM instead of mud slinging in public forums, if one is not mature to handle even PMs...well.

Finally I don't think this topic has quite to do with PMs, it's about moderation of *Fight Club forum *so let us keep it on topic instead of trying to divert it.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 16, 2007)

I think you misunderstood my point. In InvisionBoard, the administrators can read the full content of the PMs of members. I am sure this (mis)feature must be there in vBulletin too. I think this is a very intrusive feature and should not be used.


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 16, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> I think you misunderstood my point. In InvisionBoard, the administrators can read the full content of the PMs of members.



It does not exist there by default in IPB as far as I know. There are a couple of modifications (mods) available in Invisionize (a mod/skin site) which enable this in Invision Power Board and similar plugins ar available for vBulletin too at vbulletin.org. Anyway it is not really difficult to read PMs in forums, they aren't encrypted or protected in any way and a few SQL queries is all it takes to get them from the database, if required.

I have it in my forums and I use it to track and delete trolls' PMs from members inboxes (usually vulgar, porn, pharma or viagra site ads). I could not be bothered to read members personal convos as they are of no interest to me or my fellow admins, besides there are too many PMs going around and nothing too interesting if one were to bother reading them.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 16, 2007)

Well, a lot of people exchange links to warez on this forum through PMs. I myself have been requested to do so in the past (but I refused). People who do so would be busted if the admins decided to track the PMs of members.


----------



## mediator (Feb 16, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> I do not know about vBulletin but on InvisionBoard, it is possible to track personal messages. But I think it is highly impolite to track others' "private" messages. I wouldn't want someone to moderate my PMs.
> mediator, if someone is irritating you with stupid PMs, stop replying. I am sure they will stop messaging you.


Thanx, for the suggestion bro! 

I really tried to make friends with one troll (like I do with everyone) who has been whining continously since he entered here in "Feb 2006".  I was quite surprised how he talked bullsh** initially about one of the members to me for his likeness for Mac OS in my PM. I felt like he wanted some kinda backup and was mass mobilising the people here against one of the Mac users here through PM. Then after sometime he started narrating his misery to me, flaming me again n again in my inbox becoz of closed debates between him n me.

I think the troll doesn't realise that his posts in PM were not a discussion, but continual of his personal insults towards me. I think he needs to read his PMs to me again.

Neways ur right! I'll put him in ignore list if he doesn't changes his attitude and matures up soon!

I think such mobilisation against a particular member through PM shud be moderated.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 16, 2007)

Before discussing further on this topic, recall how many of you'll have reported each other's posts in the Fight Club. I am not gonna take anyone's name but many of you'll who have made a post here have at some time or the other reported somebody else's post in the Fight Club as offensive. If you'll don't want moderation then why report?


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 16, 2007)

^^ Point to be noted.


----------



## mediator (Feb 16, 2007)

Well I always reported only when opposition did so, so that if the moderators read my posts, then they shud read other party's posts too and then decide for themselves.

As for reporting, I never wanted any of the members to get miserabled or banned just becoz of a debate. I'm sure that if I had made it a habit of reporting then many other's wud have been miserabled or banned by now for various and different reasons. 

This section has been made for this very purpose to have debates and has been tagged appropriately => "thick skinned......". Its quite normal for some people to get personal. It happens in every other debate......read my prevous posts! 

Thats why I say that there shud be mild moderation in FIGHT CLUB.


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks like ignore feature does not work if I am not logged in. I wouldn't comment anything on mediator now, the members can see themselves his attempts on this threads to divert a topic to a personal vendetta and bitterness. For mediator, I request if he could provide any evidence of any of his accusations.


I would have sent the message below as a PM to prevent embarassment to mediator but it seems he takes advantage of my peaceful way of doing things. I'll put my personal message to him here so that he can make no claims or accusation as it is for all to see. And others please consider it a personal message not a psychological evaluation.

Why do you have to turn every thread where I post into a personal hate campaign against me? Can't you post like any normal decent member with good relations? Is there anything which can better occupy your life other than getting stuck behind one person who beat you in a debate? Is it that you have no friends except online which makes you feel worthless and possibly gives you a sense of pride and satisfaction trying to accuse and insult another person? Is that isn't called mental illness you tell me what it is?


----------



## mediator (Feb 16, 2007)

Ugh! Why r u starting it again man. I didn't even called anybody's name according to forum's rules. Rn't u happy making personal comments against me in my mailbox that u r trying so hard here too? I had forgiven u for that too and didn't really forward the "nice" conversation we had to admins.

Why r u taking my name now? 

BTW, I see u keep on whining about the no. of friends I have again n again. So, I assure u that I have more friends than u can ever have!

SO please don't drag me down to talk at ur level. I hope this thread doesn't witness any mindless drama uneccesarily like the rest of the 2 threads
*thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35377&page=24
*thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48377

*Reading the above 2 threads is a must for everyone!*

BTW, I have no hate against u nor I'm emotionally attached to ONLINE debates like u to keep on bothering others again n again in mailboxes. I like to be friends with people more than making them hate me. I tried to be friends with u too, but it seems ur ego is really tooo high to let u forget everything and start afresh.

Well, if the admins n mods wanna check about the "mailbox" thing then there r invited to check my mailbox and see how one particular troll has been insulting me again n again. Its not usual for me to save messeges in mailbox, but i have kept some particularly for this very occasion coz I knew the troll won't calm down and will further try to deteriorate the things! 

Follow my moto => "Forget n forgive" 

Neways, @"feb 2006 entry" I appeal to u again to calm down and forget the fights in the past. Why even rake up old topics in the light of new ones? So I say again, lets be friends and make that person, who uses Mac OS, ur friend too, like I made him mine!
I still don't understand why u hated him so much!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 16, 2007)

^^You 2 were at large in both of them.Is this a coincidence?


----------



## mediator (Feb 17, 2007)

^^ May be, coz I have no personal enmity with anyone!


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 17, 2007)

Maybe you don't understand when somebody ignores you it mean he doesn't like you. Like the thread here where you post but I couldn't care what you post .

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49669

Maybe you really need to think letting out your frustrations out by calling someone a 'troll' and referring to their join date (the person posting right above yours) and trying to divert the topic isn't anything herioc forget decent.

I am not whining about your number of friends, I'm actually shaking my heads in pity you hardly have any friends. Now you make me laugh...I don't whine. Your claim you have more friends than I do is a proof of itself how big mouthed you are. I am laughing my ass off reading your pathetic claim. 

And don't worry, you will never be able to reach my level, your level is the earth to my sky level.

I am not emotionally attached to any debate online as I ignored you and forgot about it long ago, but seems you are now that you feel the need to call a person a troll and reference his date of joining to guide other members along with inviting them to join your false accusation propaganda. You couldn't tolerate the fact I have been ignoring your comments in so many posts.

And please do post *any proof* of all your ridiculus claims and please forward the mails where I claimed I abused you or tried to mobilise people. I don't care a hoot about your fake 'kindness' as it is all to save your own skin and spread your propaganda. You have no proof, nothing at all which would put me in a bad place, maybe they would make you look silly, but me no. Maybe thats the reason you keep muttering like a parrot instead of posting something of credance.

I really don't care about you boy, but your hate propaganda and repeated insults have piss off value. At least I can predict the outcome of your life, doesn't need an oracle for it.


*For admins and moderators*- I would have posted this personally in PM to keep this thread fresh but seems he thinks it is in my interests so I put them here for all to see.


----------



## iMav (Feb 17, 2007)

y the hell is this thread even thr in the first place .... a guy who got banned starte this topic .... and tht was wen evry1 started saying tht no moderation shud b thr ... however .... u cant hav  a fite without a ref .... u cant hav a case hearing without a judge ....

it is upto us nit to make any personal comments and also the mods shud understand tht u cant hav an interesting match without some push and shove banning is wat the indian govt does ....


----------



## mediator (Feb 17, 2007)

@"feb 2006 entry" : Yea, wateva~! Happy now? . Neways the link u gave, only have my post reflecting @T_Y_F's suggestion.

Neways from above post of urs, I see u'll never quite insulting me and be happy  until someone backs ur post! So, I back it. Happy now? Can we end it now?


----------



## aryayush (Feb 17, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Before discussing further on this topic, recall how many of you'll have reported each other's posts in the Fight Club. I am not gonna take anyone's name but many of you'll who have made a post here have at some time or the other reported somebody else's post in the Fight Club as offensive. If you'll don't want moderation then why report?


Because FatBeing once said that instead of resorting to personal comments, we should report people. If there would've been no moderation (apart from 'below the belt' posts), no one would've bothered reporting.


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 17, 2007)

I am ready to end the fight but after you prove all your allegations and accusations against me. If you can't prove at least accept your mistake or else let members see for themselves what a liar you are. You think by making false claims you can discredit me, even in a forum?



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Because FatBeing once said that instead of resorting to personal comments, we should report people. If there would've been no moderation (apart from 'below the belt' posts), no one would've bothered reporting.



I understand your concern but what surprises me is the total neglect of all reports or at least an acknowledgement despite the presence of so many moderators. It keeps encouraging thread hijackers to carry on and on in their insults and flaming campaign.

I hate to say the neglected attitude is what provokes me to ask the person to prove any of his baseless accusations.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 17, 2007)

No one can come to a conclusion in this manner, man. Just end it. C'mon, show some maturity guys.

Look at me, for example!


:staring:

... Uh... OK, look at someone else...


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 17, 2007)

Looks like this thread is going to become like that os and languages threads.


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 17, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Looks like this thread is going to become like that os and languages threads.



I hate it when it happens. I hope people would be mature enough to understand when someone chooses to ignore them its to avoid fights and its wiser to forget and move on instead of poking in the eye.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 17, 2007)

Say this in front of a mirror too.


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 17, 2007)

Done it. No change.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 17, 2007)

Alas!


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 17, 2007)

^^^^
not possible dude
some people can undue advantage of this.
if there are no mods there sooner or laater fight club would turn into a porn forum

however mods can little liberal


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 17, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> ^^^^
> if there are no mods there sooner or laater fight club would turn into a porn forum



Like how? Debate on which porn star is a better actress?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 17, 2007)

^^Debate+pictures of porn star in action


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 17, 2007)

We could change the subject of debate to Sex Education and moderate the 'quality' of porn pics.


----------



## mediator (Feb 17, 2007)

@"feb 2006 entry" : Do u really like to be mocked that bad? U think I have deleted my mails? Or r u just crossing ur fingers and worshipping ur luck for that?

*Here r some recent replies from "feb 2006 entry"*


> *It is better to carry an argument in a PM instead of mud slinging in public forums, if one is not mature to handle even PMs...well.*





> For mediator, I request if he could provide any evidence of any of his accusations.





> Why do you have to turn every thread where I post into a personal hate campaign against me? Can't you post like any normal decent member with good relations? Is there anything which can better occupy your life other than getting stuck behind one person who beat you in a debate? Is it that you have no friends except online which makes you feel worthless and possibly gives you a sense of pride and satisfaction trying to accuse and insult another person? Is that isn't called mental illness you tell me what it is?


Kind of troll "feb 2006 entry" has been doing since he entered here, posting his puny philosophies in irrelevant section like here and one I already showed before in one of my previous posts!



> And please do post any proof of all your ridiculus claims and please forward the mails where I claimed I abused you or tried to mobilise people.




U wanted proof of ur own PMs? How cute! U cud have just asked it in PM also like the rest of ur insults in case u deleted them! Neways Njoy now!

*img53.imageshack.us/img53/1808/screenshot9he6.th.png

I thought we cud be friends, but if thats the way u want to chose then its ur wish! *And if that MAc guy wants to read what @"feb2006 entry" wrote about him, then he can PM me.* I dont want to show the insults here and ruin the prevailing discipline here!

@"feb 2006 entry" : r u sure u want to see the contents too and make everybody hate u?


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 17, 2007)

Looks like you have no intention of giving up.


Yes mediator please do it but not in PM. Knowing you, you would modify the message to make it look worse, just post it here in public so that others too know what it is. Or are you afraid there is nothing offensive in it and a bit of your mystery will make people think you hold an explosive secret? Post it here in public so that you won't be able to lie as everyone including me including forum staff can check and verify it. You moment of glory is coming....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 17, 2007)

Mediator dude,Don't start it again
keep your "discussions" to PMs


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 17, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> keep your "discussions" to PMs



I have been trying to do that again and again. I hate carrying an argument in a thread and take ti to PMs instead. Seems hes on a personal propaganda to claim I have been abusing him which is a lie and he cannot prove it. Last time I checked he lied claiming others are saying something about me which again he hasn't been able to prove so I branded him a liar and perhaps he didn't like that.

Let us just move on and ignore this <you-know-what> and move on with the purpose of this thread.


----------



## mediator (Feb 17, 2007)

@"feb 2006 entry" : What happened? Can't ignore my posts now? Ur even hoping that I wud "modify" it!



			
				vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Mediator dude,Don't start it again
> keep your "discussions" to PMs


I wasn't. But only showed some acknowledgement to our dear friend! But I guess the laws of nature of "growing up" r having a reverse effect on him. Two simple debates had a great toll on his mind which he really can't forget


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 17, 2007)

Okay you win, get it over with and get something better to do. I am bored sick of your tarradiddles and imaginations of conspiracy, find someone else to fight with next time. Seems given a chance you'll invent anything to drag on an argument. Don't ruin every thread and stop these nonsense.


----------



## mediator (Feb 17, 2007)

Ahhh, Thanx for letting me win!  ......like u really had a chance


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 17, 2007)

^^You really didn't need to post that...


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 19, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> I do not know about vBulletin but on InvisionBoard, it is possible to track personal messages. But I think it is highly impolite to track others' "private" messages. I wouldn't want someone to moderate my PMs.
> mediator, if someone is irritating you with stupid PMs, stop replying. I am sure they will stop messaging you.


better add them to your ingore list & u will never recieve a pm from them


----------

